# Umiliazione per Parodi: battuta dalla "tettona" ospite dalla D'Urso



## fabri47 (15 Gennaio 2018)

*Umiliazione per Parodi: battuta dalla "tettona" ospite dalla D'Urso*

Non finisce l'incubo per la *Domenica in* di *Cristina Parodi* in onda su Rai 1 che, dopo il ritorno della concorrenza di *Barbara D'Urso* su Canale 5, è di nuovo *sprofondata negli ascolti* nonostante abbiano parlato a lungo del prossimo Sanremo. Nella giornata di ieri, solo 2.314.000 spettatori pari ad uno share del 13.6%, nella prima parte e 1.681.000 spettatori pari ad uno share dell’11% nella seconda parte hanno seguito il programma di Cristina Parodi, mentre la D'Urso già da subito è partita da 2.955.000 spettatori ed il 17.4% di share, fino al 18.3% con l'ospitata di Silvio Berlusconi.

Ma non è finita qui, nell'ora in cui a Domenica in era ospite *Piero Angela*, in contemporanea dalla D'Urso era presente in studio la "*tettona*", trattasi di Allegra Cole modella statunitense che ha speso 75.000 dollari per gonfiarsi il seno in maniera spropositata. Una vera e propria umiliazione, dunque, per le sorelle Parodi che avevano il compito di risollevare la domenica di Rai 1 (la cui prima parte è andata sempre bene quando c'era Massimo Giletti con L'Arena), ma l'hanno fatta calare a picco per tutta la fascia pomeridiana.

Immagini delle due trasmissioni sotto spoiler: 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Gennaio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non finisce l'incubo per la *Domenica in* di *Cristina Parodi* in onda su Rai 1 che, dopo il ritorno della concorrenza di *Barbara D'Urso* su Canale 5, è di nuovo *sprofondata negli ascolti* nonostante abbiano parlato a lungo del prossimo Sanremo. Nella giornata di ieri, solo 2.314.000 spettatori pari ad uno share del 13.6%, nella prima parte e 1.681.000 spettatori pari ad uno share dell’11% nella seconda parte hanno seguito il programma di Cristina Parodi, mentre la D'Urso già da subito è partita da 2.955.000 spettatori ed il 17.4% di share, fino al 18.3% con l'ospitata di Silvio Berlusconi.
> 
> Ma non è finita qui, nell'ora in cui a Domenica in era ospite *Piero Angela*, in contemporanea dalla D'Urso era presente in studio la "*tettona*", trattasi di Allegra Cole modella statunitense che ha speso 75.000 dollari per gonfiarsi il seno in maniera spropositata. Una vera e propria umiliazione, dunque, per le sorelle Parodi che avevano il compito di risollevare la domenica di Rai 1 (la cui prima parte è andata sempre bene quando c'era Massimo Giletti con L'Arena), ma l'hanno fatta calare a picco per tutta la fascia pomeridiana.
> 
> ...



Mi sarei sentito più umiliato, da persona che paga il canone se ci fosse stata su Rai 1 la tettona inutile e sul 5 Piero Angela..
Che la cultura in questo paese di mentecatti non venda lo sappiamo..
Poi per carità, il contenitore della domenica dovrebbe essere una cosa leggera, come era la bellissima Buona Domenica di Columbro e la Cuccarini o Scotti e Carlucci..
Ma certo che vedere il trash della D'Urso imbarazza..con tutto che è tv privata e fanno quello che vogliono..io spero sempre vada a fuoco lo studio in diretta


----------



## fabri47 (15 Gennaio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi sarei sentito più umiliato, da persona che paga il canone se ci fosse stata su Rai 1 la tettona inutile e sul 5 Piero Angela..
> Che la cultura in questo paese di mentecatti non venda lo sappiamo..
> Poi per carità, il contenitore della domenica dovrebbe essere una cosa leggera, come era la bellissima Buona Domenica di Columbro e la Cuccarini o Scotti e Carlucci..
> Ma certo che vedere il trash della D'Urso imbarazza..con tutto che è tv privata e fanno quello che vogliono..io spero sempre vada a fuoco lo studio in diretta


Veramente. Ma penso che gli ascolti siano dovuti più al fatto che la D'Urso sia più amata delle Parodi, indipendentemente dalle ospitate. Comunque che schifo (la tettona)?


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Gennaio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Veramente. Ma penso che gli ascolti siano dovuti più al fatto che la D'Urso sia più amata delle Parodi, indipendentemente dalle ospitate. Comunque che schifo (la tettona)?



Ovviamente non ho visto nulla, quindi non giudico sta tizia..io il poco che "vedo" di Buona domenica è quando ogni tanto capito sui nuovi mostri di striscia e non manca mai la D'urso..
Penso semplicemente sia un programma per persone di bassa o nulla cultura..senza offesa eh, perché potrebbe essere un mio parente che guarda..ma è vero..una persona che ha anche solo un briciolo di cultura non può reggere simili idiozie..in questo ci stiamo americanizzando molto (da loro il trash estremo esiste da tempo...)

Sabato per caso sono finito su "Amici" (lo fanno ancora ) e mi sono detto "ora guardo mezz'ora di sta porcata, vediamo che livello c'è"...mi sono sentito quasi in imbarazzo di fronte a cotanta nullità..


----------



## fabri47 (15 Gennaio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente non ho visto nulla, quindi non giudico sta tizia..io il poco che "vedo" di Buona domenica è quando ogni tanto capito sui nuovi mostri di striscia e non manca mai la D'urso..
> Penso semplicemente sia un programma per persone di bassa o nulla cultura..senza offesa eh, perché potrebbe essere un mio parente che guarda..ma è vero..una persona che ha anche solo un briciolo di cultura non può reggere simili idiozie..in questo ci stiamo americanizzando molto (da loro il trash estremo esiste da tempo...)
> 
> Sabato per caso sono finito su "Amici" (lo fanno ancora ) e mi sono detto "ora guardo mezz'ora di sta porcata, vediamo che livello c'è"...mi sono sentito quasi in imbarazzo di fronte a cotanta nullità..


Buona Domenica non esiste più da dieci anni ormai, ma pure quella era diventata spazzatura da tempo. Ora si chiama Domenica Live.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Gennaio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Buona Domenica non esiste più da dieci anni ormai, ma pure quella era diventata spazzatura da tempo. Ora si chiama Domenica Live.



Ma si per me si chiama ancora così..giustamente gli autori della vecchia avranno preteso che non si leghi il nome di questa monnezza al vecchio programma che aveva un briciolo di dignità se non altro..


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Gennaio 2018)

Io mi chiedo chi segua questi “ programmi “ ? 
Roba da ritardati mentali, ma tutti gli autori bravi sono finiti da Sky ?


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (15 Gennaio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non finisce l'incubo per la *Domenica in* di *Cristina Parodi* in onda su Rai 1 che, dopo il ritorno della concorrenza di *Barbara D'Urso* su Canale 5, è di nuovo *sprofondata negli ascolti* nonostante abbiano parlato a lungo del prossimo Sanremo. Nella giornata di ieri, solo 2.314.000 spettatori pari ad uno share del 13.6%, nella prima parte e 1.681.000 spettatori pari ad uno share dell’11% nella seconda parte hanno seguito il programma di Cristina Parodi, mentre la D'Urso già da subito è partita da 2.955.000 spettatori ed il 17.4% di share, fino al 18.3% con l'ospitata di Silvio Berlusconi.
> 
> Ma non è finita qui, nell'ora in cui a Domenica in era ospite *Piero Angela*, in contemporanea dalla D'Urso era presente in studio la "*tettona*", trattasi di Allegra Cole modella statunitense che ha speso 75.000 dollari per gonfiarsi il seno in maniera spropositata. Una vera e propria umiliazione, dunque, per le sorelle Parodi che avevano il compito di risollevare la domenica di Rai 1 (la cui prima parte è andata sempre bene quando c'era Massimo Giletti con L'Arena), ma l'hanno fatta calare a picco per tutta la fascia pomeridiana.
> 
> ...



Quindi non è un problema di ospitate, ma di livello di cultura del nostro Paese pari a quello dello Zimbabwe.


----------



## cris (18 Gennaio 2018)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Quindi non è un problema di ospitate, ma di livello di cultura del nostro Paese pari a quello dello Zimbabwe.



Esatto, il problema è che dovrebbero togliere la tv a chi guarda barbara d'urso


----------



## KILPIN_91 (18 Gennaio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente non ho visto nulla, quindi non giudico sta tizia..io il poco che "vedo" di Buona domenica è quando ogni tanto capito sui nuovi mostri di striscia e non manca mai la D'urso..
> Penso semplicemente sia un programma per persone di bassa o nulla cultura..senza offesa eh, perché potrebbe essere un mio parente che guarda..ma è vero..una persona che ha anche solo un briciolo di cultura non può reggere simili idiozie..in questo ci stiamo americanizzando molto (da loro il trash estremo esiste da tempo...)
> 
> Sabato per caso sono finito su "Amici" (lo fanno ancora ) e mi sono detto "ora guardo mezz'ora di sta porcata, vediamo che livello c'è"...mi sono sentito quasi in imbarazzo di fronte a cotanta nullità..



amici è la peggior feccia televisiva italiana. non tanto per la qualità del programma in sè,ma perchè è la fucina di cantanti raccomandati. non è giusto,gente che studia e si fa il mazzo per davvero,non conclude niente. al giorno d'oggi basta fare il grande fratello per essere assunto in qualche programma TV.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Gennaio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non finisce l'incubo per la *Domenica in* di *Cristina Parodi* in onda su Rai 1 che, dopo il ritorno della concorrenza di *Barbara D'Urso* su Canale 5, è di nuovo *sprofondata negli ascolti* nonostante abbiano parlato a lungo del prossimo Sanremo. Nella giornata di ieri, solo 2.314.000 spettatori pari ad uno share del 13.6%, nella prima parte e 1.681.000 spettatori pari ad uno share dell’11% nella seconda parte hanno seguito il programma di Cristina Parodi, mentre la D'Urso già da subito è partita da 2.955.000 spettatori ed il 17.4% di share, fino al 18.3% con l'ospitata di Silvio Berlusconi.
> 
> Ma non è finita qui, nell'ora in cui a Domenica in era ospite *Piero Angela*, in contemporanea dalla D'Urso era presente in studio la "*tettona*", trattasi di Allegra Cole modella statunitense che ha speso 75.000 dollari per gonfiarsi il seno in maniera spropositata. Una vera e propria umiliazione, dunque, per le sorelle Parodi che avevano il compito di risollevare la domenica di Rai 1 (la cui prima parte è andata sempre bene quando c'era Massimo Giletti con L'Arena), ma l'hanno fatta calare a picco per tutta la fascia pomeridiana.
> 
> ...



Chi ne esce umiliato è l'italiano medio


----------

